# Mustache Decal Still has not arrived and can't drive



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

I was approved two weeks ago and I am still waiting for my Lyft Mustache Decal to arrive. I have texted back the two numbers I had from corporate and my mentor, but to no avail. Any suggestions on how to contact to get the Decal so I can Drive?


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Do you really need it to drive?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I drove without the mustache because they told me I could as soon as I was approved to drive. I would just tell people I hadn't received the moustache yet, if they asked.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Johnny O said:


> I was approved two weeks ago and I am still waiting for my Lyft Mustache Decal to arrive. I have texted back the two numbers I had from corporate and my mentor, but to no avail. Any suggestions on how to contact to get the Decal so I can Drive?


You could just replicate the decal as a placard and put it in your bottom right front window. I did get a decal in the mail. It has no instructions as to placement and it is meant as a permanent decal, which I don't want to affix to my car.


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

Does it matter? I would use this:


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Johnny O said:


> I was approved two weeks ago and I am still waiting for my Lyft Mustache Decal to arrive. I have texted back the two numbers I had from corporate and my mentor, but to no avail. Any suggestions on how to contact to get the Decal so I can Drive?


You don't need the mustache to drive.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Swed said:


> You don't need the mustache to drive.


Where's the Baron! He'd argue that last comment! Lol


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

You definitely need a Trade Dress to drive in L.A. - LAPD Bandid Taxi unit is enforcing this, and you definitely can not do LAX Airport drop off without the Trade Dress (Mustache Decal or U) displayed or you will be fined $1000 and have your car impounded


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Johnny O said:


> You definitely need a Trade Dress to drive in L.A. - LAPD Bandid Taxi unit is enforcing this, and you definitely can not do LAX Airport drop off without the Trade Dress (Mustache Decal or U) displayed or you will be fined $1000 and have your car impounded


This is simple. Find someone in your area and make a copy of theirs. Shoot it and set it up and you can print it up on a transperency. Or you can print it out and use frisk film to attach it.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

If you must have it, go to Fedex Office (Kinkos) and have them print out the mustache in whatever paper, cardboard, or transparency you choose. They will do any size you want and can even make a cut out for you. It will cost you a few bucks, but if that's what you need to get on the road, make it happen.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I was not going to attach the decal permantly either. I mounted it to pink card stock and had it laminated. It is the same size as the Uber trade dress.


----------



## Jim Sunny (Sep 11, 2014)

The pink decal isn't meant to be used permanently -- and can actually be removed quite easily without leaving (much) residue. It's a temporary measure meant to comply with trade dress requirements. Or, you can go to Google Images and print out the logo, cut it to size and tape it to your window. Once you hit your 30 drives (in theory), they're supposed to send out the Cuddlestache. My contact at Lyft says that due to massive driver sign-ups, they're running 3 weeks behind. On nearly everything...

Lot's of changes over there on 19th and Harrison. Your friendly, cuddly Lyft is experiencing massive growing pains. Emphasis on pain.


----------

